# Is There A Song That Always Brings Tears To Your Eyes?



## Ruthanne (Feb 27, 2021)

This song was one I loved since it came out by Dolly.  Many years later my Mother gave me a tape with Whitney Houston singing on it.  Makes me cry.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 27, 2021)

Yes. Many but this one in particular.
I sang it to my mom and dad at the nursing home a capella with a sax solo in place of the piano solo.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 27, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Yes. Many but this one in particular.
> I sang it to my mom and dad at the nursing home a capella with a sax solo in place of the piano solo.


Thankyou but it says it's not available


----------



## Dana (Feb 27, 2021)

_This song pulls at the heartstrings...one of my favourites._


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 27, 2021)

No tears, but this song I have always found sad.

It's such a reflection as to how short life truly is.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 27, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Thankyou but it says it's not available


Not available in the US (or outside Canada).


----------



## ohioboy (Feb 27, 2021)

Green Onions


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 27, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Green Onions


Well now, we can't have that.

Allow me to change that for you.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 27, 2021)

This song by John Williamson is called 'Galleries Of Pink Galahs'
It tells of the harshness of Australia but also it tells of Australia's rugged beauty
Every time I hear it my eyes well with tears and I can't sing it but I love to hear it
I remember well 'apricots preserved in jars'....listen to the song
John Williamson is the son of a wheat farmer who grew up with an appreciation of the land and all things Australian


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 27, 2021)

Silent Night and The Star Spangled Banner


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 28, 2021)

When a couple we knew broke up, he left her with two kids, for another woman. His wife thought that life would crush her, we helped her as much as we could. The two children grew up, married and both made her a grandmother. Finally she met someone to love and cherish her and although it took a long time, she finally married him. Last year in fact, on leap year day, so today is their first anniversary. The song that made her weep time and time again was ABBA's "The Winner Takes It All." It starts like this:

I don't wanna talk
About things we've gone through
Though it's hurting me
Now it's history

I've played all my cards
And that's what you've done too
Nothing more to say
No more ace to play

It's a very long song, so I will leave you to look it up, but in an about face, that lovely lady now smiles at that song. She now sees herself as the winner, the two grown up children only send their father a greeting card at birthdays and Christmas. He never gets to share the joy and love of seeing his grandchildren grow. He should have realised the treasure that he had, but, it was his choice.


----------



## timoc (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Feb 28, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Thankyou but it says it's not available


Sorry Ruthanne. See if this one works. It really is a beautiful song.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 28, 2021)

Many classic country songs are real tearjerkers for me and though I'm not a particularly religious person I just heard one that Merle Haggard recorded called, A Cabin In The Hills.


----------



## Chet (Feb 28, 2021)

The national anthem will at times if it is sung the right way at the right time by the right person. Also taps.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 28, 2021)

Hit's home. Miss you my angel.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Feb 28, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Hit's home. Miss you my angel.


I get why it would. 
I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Sorry Ruthanne. See if this one works. It really is a beautiful song.


i like the garth brooks one better.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 28, 2021)

lia said:


> i like the garth brooks one better.


Oh! I didn’t know he sang it. I like Garth brooks. That’s very nice. Bob Dylan originally wrote it but I’m not a Dylan fan, nor do I play guitar so I think I connected to Adele’s version more since she’s a female vocalist and I found it far more soulful but to each their own of course.


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Oh! I didn’t know he sang it. I like Garth brooks. That’s very nice. Bob Dylan originally wrote it but I’m not a Dylan fan, nor do I play guitar so I think I connected to Adele’s version more since she’s a female vocalist and I found it far more soulful but to each their own of course.


i think if you scroll back that other lady posted it. marci?


----------



## Keesha (Feb 28, 2021)

lia said:


> i think if you scroll back that other lady posted it. marci?


Nope! Silent Soul!


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Nope! Silent Soul!


oh. do i get points for knowing someone did?


----------



## Keesha (Feb 28, 2021)

lia said:


> oh. do i get points for knowing someone did?


Nope cause you got it wrong. 
But probably cause she’s a silent soul ! Lol


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 28, 2021)

*I wish I could post a song, but I am still having problems doing it. There are many songs that make me cry. The top 2 would be Willie Nelson singing "You were always on my Mind" and Elvis singing "The Wonder of You".*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

Here you go @Sassycakes


----------



## asp3 (Feb 28, 2021)

There aren't any that bring me to tears but here are two that fill me with profound sadness.  The first is one about the artist going by The Dakota, the building where John Lennon was killed.  The second to me is about the way we as humans destroy special places.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

for @Sassycakes


----------



## Pecos (Feb 28, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> This song was one I loved since it came out by Dolly.  Many years later my Mother gave me a tape with Whitney Houston singing on it.  Makes me cry.


Oh Ruthanne, what have you done? 
I get emotional over music like this.
I need to go downstairs and get a hug now.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 28, 2021)

I guess "Half Heaven, Half Heartache"  Gene Pitney
Danny Boy
"Unchained Melody"  Rightous Bros.


----------



## Right Now (Feb 28, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


>


Wow, it was always a tear jerker for me when I heard this.  Thanks for the memory.  I love this song.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> for @Sassycakes


Thank You soo much Hollydolly for putting both songs in here. I'm still working on being able to put songs in here again.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 28, 2021)

Right Now said:


> Wow, it was always a tear jerker for me when I heard this.  Thanks for the memory.  I love this song.


Yes it's a big tear jerker for me too


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

This never fails to get me choked...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

...and this....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 28, 2021)

As in the movie Mars Attacks...






Tony


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 28, 2021)

*This one. It was popular when my husband was ill, and when he died.  In fact, the day of his memorial service, it came on the radio when I was driving there,





*


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 28, 2021)

Amazing Grace and the Star Spangled Banner


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 28, 2021)

Nat King Cole - The Very Thought of You

One of the lines is "I see your face in every flower".  There is a very large public rose garden in Ohio that my first wife used to walk thru once a week or so, and they allow folks to dedicate flower beds.  I dedicated a bed to her and had that line put on the little plaque. That was about 20 years ago, and the song still touches my heart.

The Very Thought of You


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Pecos (Feb 28, 2021)

Jack Jones "A Day in the Life of a Fool"

Jack Jones - A day in the life of a fool - YouTube


----------



## Pecos (Feb 28, 2021)

Roy Clark "Yesterday When I Was Young."

Yesterday When I Was Young - YouTube


----------



## Keesha (Mar 2, 2021)

The Book of Love by Peter Gabriel


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 2, 2021)

I can’t actually listen to this...when I play the album it gets skipped


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2021)

This song breaks my heart. It was playing when I got the call that my friend who was a fireman died fighting the fire.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 4, 2021)

I cry whenever I hear this song.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 4, 2021)

asp3 said:


> There aren't any that bring me to tears but here are two that fill me with profound sadness.  The first is one about the artist going by The Dakota, the building where John Lennon was killed.  The second to me is about the way we as humans destroy special places.


The Last Resort doesn't bring tears to my eyes but it does give me the chills because it is so true in a sad way.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 4, 2021)

This is kind of a strange pick since it isn't really a popular song but I still vividly remember when my parents took me too see this movie. I was only 7 and it was the first "adult" movie that I latched on to and still love it to this day. My parents bought the album after seeing the movie and played it constantly. Now whenever I watch this movie and this music plays over the montage part in the movie, tears swell up thinking of a very innocent time in my life and how things changed so quickly.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 4, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Sorry Ruthanne. See if this one works. It really is a beautiful song.


Omgosh Keesha, this song gave me goose bumps, meaning that it really touched me.    

Were you able to sing it w/out tearing up?


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 4, 2021)

I used to make cd's for my parents to listen to around their home......and when I listen to them now they just get to me.

There's one by Johnny Mathis that brings tears to my eyes, but I can't think of the name of it right now.   

The Shadow of Your Smile is a good one........
In My Life..........the Beatles


----------



## Keesha (Mar 4, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Omgosh Keesha, this song gave me goose bumps, meaning that it really touched me.
> 
> Were you able to sing it w/out tearing up?


No! I cried while singing it but just carried on.
I’m odd though, I love songs that move me like that.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 4, 2021)

The beginning of My End - by the Unifics -1969   That is the saddest, best song I have every heard. Love it.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 4, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I get why it would.
> I’m so sorry for your loss.


I LOVE LOVE LOVE that song.  Bring tears to my eyes.


----------



## SilentSoul (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Ladybj (Mar 4, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


>


WHEEEWWWWW!!!  The saddest song I have every heard.  I am listening to it now.  I so LOVE it.  Thank you SilentSoul for posting this.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 4, 2021)

Colour My World, Chicago.   Reminds me of my late brother; he learned to play that song on his guitar and tried singing it.   How I miss him.  <tears>  Tomorrow marks his 20th year since his passing.​


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 4, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I used to make cd's for my parents to listen to around their home......and when I listen to them now they just get to me.
> 
> There's one by Johnny Mathis that brings tears to my eyes, but I can't think of the name of it right now.
> 
> ...


*  Johnny Mathis is one of my favorite singers. Years ago I got to see him in person and he sang "Maria" from West Side Story. I was crying like a baby and when I looked around the room every woman in there was also crying. He has a beautiful voice.*


----------



## Linda (Mar 4, 2021)

Monsters by James Blunt.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 5, 2021)

A beautiful song and a beautiful singer. Such a turbulent life.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## molsongolden57 (Mar 6, 2021)

"The House That Built Me," "Over You," and "Dead Flowers" by Miranda Lambert
Any song about children growing up and leaving home


----------



## Pinky (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Old&InTheWay (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Liberty (Mar 13, 2021)

Danny Boy:

https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...4cf9a14b1f16e840e308ad49fa0ac218&action=click


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 24, 2021)

Listening to this always makes me cry. I had the best Dad in the world.


----------



## jujube (Mar 24, 2021)

"When A Man Loves A Woman" does me in every time.  Has to be the Percy Sledge version, though.....none of this newer stuff.   https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjAqZeKj8rvAhW_QTABHddJCGEQtwIwAXoECAIQAw&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYb84BDMbi0&usg=AOvVaw1pB5EPKd3NkQbimXIMzidbthough.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 24, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Well now, we can't have that.
> 
> Allow me to change that for you.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## timoc (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Apr 4, 2021)

Is There A Song That Always Brings Tears To Your Eyes?​
These don't bring tears to my eyes, but I remember them as a small boy

This one, for some reason, made me melancholy
It was Disney's opening song 
Maybe it was the lilting voice of a cricket (?)
Or the music
Heh, my folks loved the start of that Sunday night show just to see me get kinda sad


When You Wish Upon A Star - sung by Jiminy Cricket​






This one too

Goes way back for me

I still like it.....in a sad way

*Frankie Laine*​*The Little Boy And The Old Man*​


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 4, 2021)

Soap gets in your eyes  (ha)


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 4, 2021)

This was my late Mothers favorite song, it is quite moving and always makes me remember Mom with love.

For the good times


----------



## Dr. Jekyll (Apr 5, 2021)

This has been done by several folks, but being a barbershopper I'm drawn to this version.
My dad is not gone yet, but I still have a hard time making it through this....


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 18, 2021)

This song was my sister and her husband's song and I cry every time I hear it.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2021)

A few days  my mother died when we were teens &  kids, my brother aged 17 dedicated this to my mum

47 years on, I still  can't get 1/2way through that song without being choked...


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (Apr 19, 2021)

Could we start AGAIN, please?  PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!  Goes so well with visiting a cemetary.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 19, 2021)

PS
No Do-Overs


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 20, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Silent Night and The Star Spangled Banner


If I heard them sung at the same time, I would probably cry too.    

Tony


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2021)

Heard this version of Somewhere Over The Rainbow today, and felt emotional, like I have in the past.  Love this version, figured I'd post it in this thread.


----------



## kburra (Apr 25, 2021)

Don't cry alone.


----------



## kburra (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Dana (Apr 25, 2021)

.





_Va, pensiero … also known as the "Chorus of the Hebrew Slaves", is a chorus from the opera Nabucco by Giuseppe Verdi. It recollects the period of Babylonian captivity after the loss of the First Temple in Jerusalem in 586 BCE. When Verdi died, over 300, 000 people gathered in the streets of Milan and began to sing Va, pensiero. I cry whenever I hear this aria…it’s so beautiful. _


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## wcwbf (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## bowmore (Apr 27, 2021)

My funny Valentine. My late wife was born on Valentine's Day. We had 30 years together.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 27, 2021)




----------

